
Show HN: JavaScript Tips from ES5 to ES10 - caioribeiro
https://leanpub.com/javascript-awesome-tips
======
bgdam
I only read a part of the sample, so my opinion is based on that. Personally,
I'd not want anyone on my team to write code which utilizes many of these tips
(ex: Using + to cast a date to a timestamp). These sort of tricks make
reading, understanding and maintaining code a huge pain in the ass. I don't
want to have to go Google what's happening every time I come across one of
these tricks I'm not familiar with.

I'd still read the book once for the chuckles at the weirdness of Javascript
though, so kudos for the effort in compiling this book.

~~~
caioribeiro
I agree with you, this old weird js stuff is a pain in the ass, but I added
this weird stuff for developers learn not only the good parts, but bad too,
because it's important to remenber how javascript was in the dark days and
most important how this language evolved with the improvements provided by
ES6/7/8/9/10.

~~~
caioribeiro
And this weird stuffs is used a lot in many projects when you minify
javascript.

------
Etheryte
This reads more like a small collection of random code snippets than an actual
book. I would expect a book to cover the reasons either why something works or
why use one thing over another, but in this case it's mostly just here's a
solution to this specific thing with no further explanation.

A good example of what I mean is the number rounding subheading, which solely
consists of a single sentence:

> The use of ~~ operator for rounding numbers, in my opinion, it’s very weird,
> but it’s also an alternative than use Math.floor() function: [code sample]

~~~
caioribeiro
Thank you for your feedback, and you're right, this is a cookbook, but there
is no small collection, and yes, a considerable list of js code snippets.

